# Let's get a Show of Hands



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I was just wondering, how many of us actually go to a trains show to participate as part of the act rather than being a spectator? So let's get a show of hands or the internet equivalent. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it depends.... I'm not a vendor but I _am _the current president of the Wichita Area Garden Railway Society and we, as an organization, _do_ attend train shows in the Kansas area with a layout which we run. It's kind of 50/50 so to speak.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I get there a day early to help set up the steam track and help Venders bring their stuff in. 

In the last Eagelwings Iron Craft I helped Mark and Dave set up and take down the steam track. 

Stan C too 

JJ 

PS I forgot this part. When I helped Bob Star and MLS had a booth at TBTS I got in as a vendor.

I would buy two tickets one for each day. Then I would give them to a Father and son coming to the show. 

I would pick at random.

Support/ promote your local Train show.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Sometimes.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

We belong to 2 Clubs now and very much enjoy Displaying at all the shows we can get too.

Fred


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ and Stan are always great to help.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

I help with the Georgia Garden Railway Society. Today I attended 'National Train Day' at Tennessee Valley Railroad, Tuesday will set up display for Georgia Garden Railway Society at Dalton event sponsored by CVB promoting the train show and other events. Thursday will help set up club display at Southeasdt Garden Railway Show in Dalton, helping man the layout Friday & Saturday. Busy week!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I participate with the most important group, that being the ones buying stuff. 

I go to buy. Used track and freight cars. 

To those of you that set up to sell and also those that set up the various displays, I would like to give a BIG THANK YOU.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not in a club, but I set up a floor layout each year at a local show here in STL. 









If anyone in the area wants to help this year, it would be most welcome--my brother's going away for school (I stayed in town), and I'd rather not try to set up/run solo for two days straight.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I usually show up to help run during the shows. I can't make the club meetings, so the shows are my only "chance" to participate with the club. Wish I could help out more with the set-up/tear-down, but work schedule and kids limit my ability to help there, too. Seldom do I actually buy anything at the shows, unless it's tools or books, so I can't even say I go to the shows for the vendors. The modeler in me wishes our displays were a bit more Sundance Central-ish, not the brass track on green outdoor carpet we typically set up, but the reality is that the average show-goer I talk to at our displays are there because they thought it would be something their kids/grandkids would enjoy seeing. Every now and then I get a modeler who asks me specifically about my models, but I'm beginning to think the "serious" small scale modelers in attendance fear some kind of electric shock if they come within 50 feet of a large scale or Lionel display railroad.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Kevin, I think they fear getting hooked on what is seemingly another big expensive project. I'm glad I got hooked. 

To answer the original question, I went to ECLSTS this year (1st Lg Scale event for me) as a buyer and spectator. But by the end of the day I was running my Ruby on the live steam tracks. I think that is what is so great about the hobby. Every one is very friendly and encourages you to jump right in. I did by plenty while I was there as well. Trying to put it to good use now that the weather is clearing.


----------

